# What tajima chalk line to go for?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Guys what's the best line they do? I don't like the fatness and mess my Stanley one makes and I'm looking at their thin chalk lines but unsure if they will be any good? What ones you using?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

an ink one I think.

I have not seen it in a while.


----------



## Marson (Jun 3, 2007)

I've got a Tajima and I love it. One thing about it is the string is pretty thin, so you need to get the good chalk (like Tajima or Keson) to get a decent line. 

I'm not all that enamored with the crank. It works, and it's head and shoulders above an Irwin, for example. I used to have a Keson which I preferred. The string is the thing though! Strong and just the right amount of stretch.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> an ink one I think.
> 
> I have not seen it in a while.


I spotted them Warner. What's the advantage of the ink ones. I don't want it permanent though.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I have had the red one, 
but now I use the black cheaper model. It is advertised as a no jam model.

It's cheaper but i like it more.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd get a chalk one, myself.

Probably the fine one.

Use their chalk too.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. Got the blue thin line model. I think more caulk falls of my line that is on the line on my Stanley model.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Guys what's the best line they do? I don't like the fatness and mess my Stanley one makes and I'm looking at their thin chalk lines but unsure if they will be any good? What ones you using?


Ok, here goes, for the third time now, but it's ok man.

Replace your current line with braided dacron fishing line. It will leave a really fine line. Must be braided dacron. Others will not hold the chalk.

No need to buy the Tajima


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

katoman said:


> Ok, here goes, for the third time now, but it's ok man.
> 
> Replace your current line with braided dacron fishing line. It will leave a really fine line. Must be braided dacron. Others will not hold the chalk.
> 
> No need to buy the Tajima


I got some of that I used for hanging some ropes lights at our lake house but I'm really not happy with my Stanley one. I never seen the tajima in person but heard such good things about it.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, I hear only good things about the Tajima. If I didn't own 4 chalk lines now, I buy one.

I've got one of the metal chalk lines and I just replaced the line. I use it mostly for finish work. Still use the normal lines for framing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The ink is pretty permanent.

I use it when I need a line to stay somewhere for a while.

Like setting a benchmark line in a room or for layouts and such.

The fine line chalk ones are great too.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I know this is a old thread, I was curious how your Tajima's have been, if they're still kicking??? Some a$$wipe stole my Irwin Precision, which I had grown fond of. 

I'm thinking of ordering the Irwin Precision again, because of familiarity and the fact there are no Tajima retailers around here. But I'd like to order a Taj and see if they are the cat's meow.

Any specific model that you guys and gals would recommend? I only need one for blue chalk. Thanks!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I had the $30 one (red) and the $15 one (black). If I wasn't doing mostly framing, I think they would last a long time. I just get the $7 Irwins now so that when they die early, I can move on and buy another.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

My main gripes with chalk lines are thick, crude lines and the fact the are pissers when you hook the stupid end and go.

I'm going to try the dacron braided fishing line... any lb test work? I won't be doing runs more then 25' max.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

The catfish line I bought years ago is 50lb test, I believe.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I use the red one. I really like the way the line stretches before you snap it. Also when I am concerned about it being permanent I use hairspray on the line. I used to be on a layout crew for framing and thats what we used. We also used red concrete dye. But I believe the chalk has gotten better over the years.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I have the black and the blue. I like the fine line for snapping shingle courses and the "fat" line for framing, roofing, etc... 

I used to blow through one or two chalk lines a year. I've had these Tajimas for 4+ yrs now. The only problem I've had so far is the hook that locks the line recently snapped off. Otherwise, best chalk line I've ever used.:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I have the thin chalk and the ink.

Both are super refined and exact. Nothing I hate more than an 1/8" thick line.

Ink is for tile and framing....anything that gets walked on a lot. 

Chalk for everything else.

By far the BEST.

One thing......don't pull so hard.


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

I've had this one since December, like it a lot! It's not the ultra thin line, but compared to all other lines I've used it's still wayyyy thinner! I chose this over the super fine line model simply for durability. If I had to pick a gripe it'd be that the hole in the hook is a little small to fit over a hand drive 16 without a little "jiggle" and the tab that is supposed to hold the hook in place is already worn out.
http://www.amazon.com/Tajima-CR201W...p+Line+with+Triple+Speed+Rewind+and+Black+Dye


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

I like my ink line. I snap out the studs on the tyvek before I raise the walls. Then I know where they are when it's time to side.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I buy the Tajima thin line for like $7 and put it in a $5 Irwin chalk box. Lasts a long time and they're cheap if the line snaps


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

Ihave the red and the blue Tanjima. like them lot. I have 11 chlk lines boxes altoghtrer. i lik tools.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

1 black Tajima, blue

4 stanley's with 50' of catfish line, 2 blue 1 red, 1 white.

1 starret 50' red

1 starret 50' no chalk yet.

1 stanley, in the package, no chalk yet,


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I have 1 black tajima a case of red and a case of fat max 2 packs......... I think I want a white tajima for the heck of it


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

The wood crafter here has the fat line and thin line box and I got the fatter line one. I also have a old Tajima ink line form 20 years ago.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got the blue Tajima with the ultra thin line. One question, is the Tajima chalk any better than, say, Irwin chalk? Reason I ask is I'm about out of chalk and the place I bought my line doesn't have blue chalk.


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

We use mostly irwin chalk. I think it sucks but they do sell it at the co-op.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I still have the original red tajima I bought in 08. Still works great. Only problem with it is the knob is busted off because I got pissed and something an chucked it. Otherwise it would probably be in perfect working order still.


----------

